# Awakening



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This possible CW pilot sounds _horrible_.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17893


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hard to tell from the write-up what it's going to be about.


----------

